# Der " Magicalring " freut sich über neue Mitglieder! Rexxar



## finnie (3. November 2006)

Hallo! Ihr seit auf der Suche nach einer tollen Gilde? Der Magicalring hat bisher 30 Mitglieder, verfügt über ein Forum und einen eigenen ts-server ( Portal ist in Arbeit ) Wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Mitspieler! Unser Motto: Alles kann, nichts muss....wir wollen einfach Spaß am Spiel haben! Vor allem ältere Spieler würden gut zu uns passen, da die mieisten von uns um die 30 Jahre alt sind. Info unter www.magicalring.de oder im Spiel bei Finjet oder Finnie melden. Bis dann....


----------



## Buzele (4. November 2006)

Was für anforderunen sollte ich mitbringen?

Lvl:
Klasse:
Spielerisches Verhalten:
Alter:


Wenn dies alles keine Rolle spielt dann würde ich mir das Angebot überlegen ich spiele 60 Jäger und wenns super läuft bring ich nen anderen 60 Jäger mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wir könnnen beide gut spielen und ich hab auch MC, ONY, ZG, usw Erfahrung.


----------



## finnie (5. November 2006)

Buzele schrieb:


> Was für anforderunen sollte ich mitbringen?
> 
> Lvl:
> Klasse:
> ...



Hallo! Da wir noch sehr neu sind und bisher erst 44 Mitglieder haben spielt das Lvl und die Klasse noch keine so grosse Rolle. Das Alter ist nicht entscheidend. Spielerisches Verhalten: ganz klar: immer fair den anderen gegenüber. Vorrangig wollen wir Spaß miteinander haben! Da wir erst 4 60iger sind und die meisten im Levelbereich 30 - 40 wird es mit den grossen Instanzen noch etwas dauern^^ Aber das wird schon.....melde dich doch einfach im Spiel bei mir! Bis dann....


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Schöne Gilde mal sehen habe auf Rexxar en 45ger Vielleicht trete ich bei...


----------



## Infi (6. November 2006)

wo du alles 45er chars hast.. unglaublich


----------

